# filter? swissgold KF4, anyone?



## collin1061 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi there!

quite new here, first time post something, hehe. I am working in a coffee shop, so during the day, I just use la marzocco, so just espresso. at home, i use the moka one, quite simple and easy. but recently, I start to think about buy a filter one using for the single or double blend coffee. I found it gives me more sense or say clear flavor from the beans. the Hario seems pretty good. then I found another one, the swissgold KF4. it's designed for the brewing machine, but some people just put it on the tea pot. coz it had the metal filter, so u don't need to change the paper filter. and people saying that it's gonna avoid lossing the texture or flavor. is there anyone using it here? or where can I buy it? on Amazon uk or ebay uk, i just can't find them. any shop? hopefully : P thanks for any help, and hope I can find the answer soon, hehe : )


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I've used this or a similar permanent-perforated-gold-plated filter cone. Honestly I wasn't thrilled with it. It can truthfully be argued that the tiny holes "let more flavour through" compared with a paper filter, but in my experience that didn't particularly mean more good flavour. When I'd brew the same coffee with a paper filter and a gold filter, the paper-filtered one was usually more enjoyable -- more rounded, less bitterness. If I were drinking a coffee that was particularly gentle to begin with, then the extra bite of the gold-filtered brew could be a welcome advantage, but for what I usually drank, I preferred the paper version with its less rough-tasting brew.

Your mileage may vary, though. It seemed as though most people who had them were very fond of them.


----------



## collin1061 (Jul 1, 2010)

oops, thought I just replied, but can't see it : ( so, here again

first, thanks very much for ur information, at least someone here really used it in UK, hehe. so, according to what u said, it seems the gold filter let more caffeine which not dissolved during the brewing pass through the "bigger holes", and therefore, give it bitter note? well, I've never even used a paper filter at home, so maybe it's good for me to buy a ceramic one from monmouth first. passing there every day, easy to get one at least. hehe. again, thanks very much : o )


----------

